# ID this snake please



## Snake01 (Feb 28, 2013)

One off my friends bought this snake for a jungel carpet, is it one?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 28, 2013)

No picture there mate.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Feb 28, 2013)

I cant see any pics attached but I am sure if you put some up, someone would be able to help you


----------



## Snake01 (Feb 28, 2013)

*I'd this snake please*

Sorry for that, here it is

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## snakebag (Feb 28, 2013)

Yep its a jungle


----------



## Snake01 (Feb 28, 2013)

*I'd this snake please*

Thanx mate


Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeofgreen (Feb 28, 2013)

that pic reminds me of super mario bros 1 on gameboy....


----------



## Snake01 (Mar 1, 2013)

*I'd this snake please*

So would I be correct in saying according to you guys this is definitely Morelia spilota cheynei?


Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart (Mar 1, 2013)

Snake01 said:


> So would I be correct in saying according to you guys this is definitely Morelia spilota cheynei?
> 
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk



Its not a clear picture, but judging by the presented coloration and patterning, yes, I think you could be confident in saying this was _Morelia Spilota Cheynei_ - Jungle Carpet Python.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Mar 5, 2013)

Actually it is Morelia spilota cheynei as suggested by the OP, not Morelia Spilota Cheynei...

Jamie


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 5, 2013)

Don't worry too much SniperCap...if we wanted to get technical, it's not Morelia spilota cheynei, it's actually _Morelia spilota cheynei_. If you wanted to get even more technical, they aren't really even considered a valid subspecies so they're really just _Morelia spilota variegata_. But that's only if you wanted to be pedantic.


----------



## reptalica (Mar 8, 2013)

The pic actually looks like a painting.


----------



## Bushman (Mar 11, 2013)

Jonno from ERD said:


> ...If you wanted to get even more technical, they aren't really even considered a valid subspecies so they're really just _Morelia spilota variegata_. But that's only if you wanted to be pedantic.


It's just _Morelia spilota. _


----------

